# Sixers lose to Barcelona, Clippers lose to Moscow



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Game in progress.

Who has RapsTV?

Roko vs AI


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

Roko with 5 points, 2 assists, and a steal so far.

I think Dalembert probably going to have a monster season. Iggy too. Sixers will be decent but don't have the depth required to keep up with a lot of teams (such as ourselves).


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

Half time scores

Asvel vs. San Antonio: 29-33 (1Q)
Barcelona vs. Philadelphia: 29 -30 (1Q) 

Pretty even games


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

51-51 at the half.

Ukic with 3 fouls; it aint easy guarding AI.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

spurs game on nba.com vid player. man their streaming video has gotten a lot better.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

Rowan Barrett plays for Lyon.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*



SkywalkerAC said:


> *Roko with 5 points, 2 assists, and a steal so far.*
> I think Dalembert probably going to have a monster season. Iggy too. Sixers will be decent but don't have the depth required to keep up with a lot of teams (such as ourselves).



Nice start for Roko.....it will be good to see him come over in a year or two!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*



SkywalkerAC said:


> Rowan Barrett plays for Lyon.



He should have been in the NBA....to bad Toronto never gave him a real chance years ago. Barrett and Nash were a great backcourt for the National team.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*



SkywalkerAC said:


> spurs game on nba.com vid player. man their streaming video has gotten a lot better.


Go Matt Bonner!! :clap:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

sixers in some trouble.


----------



## mysteral (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*



SkywalkerAC said:


> sixers in some trouble.


Not a surprise


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

Barcelona wins!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*



SkywalkerAC said:


> Barcelona wins!


To the endless shame of the Sixers?

Yeah, right.

Nobody will care.

It's just the who-know-who in you-know-where that feel so hard done by when stuff like that happens.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

what was with the crazy shoulder pad thing on the sixers jersey, hopefully this had something to do with playing internationally
otherwise uggg


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

Anyone have Ukic's statline?

Should be some good highlights.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

i was really really feeling those new philly jerseys....... did anyone else notice them?? did they use them last year? reminded me of miami retro.


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

I think that they are the Catalonia flag in one side and the spanish one in the other.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

Thank you Barcelona! Last year Toronto was a 'disgrace. for being the first NBA team to lose to a Euro team. A distinction we are no longer the sole owner of.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

^^

first thing that came to mind was the beating we took from the media for losing to Macabi. lets see what kind of coverage this loss gets.

anyone have ukic's stat line?? i can't find it.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*



Benis007 said:


> ^^
> 
> first thing that came to mind was the beating we took from the media for losing to Macabi. lets see what kind of coverage this loss gets.
> 
> anyone have ukic's stat line?? i can't find it.


I watched most of the game and Ukic looked solid. He was able to stay with AI on "D" (as well as you can) and looked comfortable with the ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

Oh my god, the Sixers lost to a European team. Get them out of the NBA!


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

yesss this compensates for our game vs. Maccabi...now we just need Kobe to drop 82 on 'em


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*



undefined_playa said:


> yesss this compensates for our game vs. Maccabi...now we just need Kobe to drop 82 on 'em


 :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

So now two more teams have lost to int'l competition.

Probably has a lot to do with these Euro teams having a lot of experience playing together and being 'in the groove' for their seasons already, whereas the NBA teams are still solidifying their rosters and are out of shape.

So Toronto is spared the supposed embarassment of being the only one.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

and we lost at the buzzer of the best (or one of the best, am I wrong?) euro team right? something like 4x euro champ or something?


anyways, I'm surprised Clippers lost ... I thought I saw them win actually.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*

nm, clips won their first game and lost their 2nd.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I was on the Clipps board and someone was doing a play by play. They were playing regualr rotation guys all game....Magette, Kaman, Brand, Sam, Mobley, and Livingston all got lots of minutes.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone remember the power rankings from last year after we lost that international game? Raptors were dead last; everyone making jokes about us. I hate people.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

my bad about those jerseys, both clips, phx & philly wore jerseys with flags on the upper shoulders, looked AMAZING btw. should have jerseys like that in the A.


----------



## leretico (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello, I'm from Italy, so I'm mainly here to have news about Bargnani, but I want to say something about this NBA Europe tour. I think it's clear that, actually, top european teams play a better basketball than nba's, and this allow them to overcome the phisical inferiority. 
I don't know if it was already discussed on this board, but in Italy we are quite sure that Ettore Messina (italian coach of CSKA Moscow) will be the first european to coach in NBA and that the team will be Toronto, thanks to his closeness to Gherardini. I think that Messina is, unquestionably, a lot better than half of the coaches now in the Nba for his ability to assemble the players, especially on defense (Clippers score 75, they have 97.2 last year). Yesterday game was dominated by Moscow, they was close in the 1st quarter only because CSKA's players misses some shot they usually put in. In the rest of the game Messina was in complete control and used the bench even more than Dunleavy. Papaloukas show to Livingston how a 6-7 PG must play and there was no more story...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

leretico said:


> Hello, I'm from Italy, so I'm mainly here to have news about Bargnani, but I want to say something about this NBA Europe tour. I think it's clear that, actually, top european teams play a better basketball than nba's, and this allow them to overcome the phisical inferiority.
> I don't know if it was already discussed on this board, but in Italy we are quite sure that Ettore Messina (italian coach of CSKA Moscow) will be the first european to coach in NBA and that the team will be Toronto, thanks to his closeness to Gherardini. I think that Messina is, unquestionably, a lot better than half of the coaches now in the Nba for his ability to assemble the players, especially on defense (Clippers score 75, they have 97.2 last year). Yesterday game was dominated by Moscow, they was close in the 1st quarter only because CSKA's players misses some shot they usually put in. In the rest of the game Messina was in complete control and used the bench even more than Dunleavy. Papaloukas show to Livingston how a 6-7 PG must play and there was no more story...





ouch, that's harsh...


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

leretico said:


> Hello, I'm from Italy, so I'm mainly here to have news about Bargnani, but I want to say something about this NBA Europe tour. *I think it's clear that, actually, top european teams play a better basketball than nba's, and this allow them to overcome the phisical inferiority.*
> I don't know if it was already discussed on this board, but in Italy we are quite sure that Ettore Messina (italian coach of CSKA Moscow) will be the first european to coach in NBA and that the team will be Toronto, thanks to his closeness to Gherardini. I think that Messina is, unquestionably, a lot better than half of the coaches now in the Nba for his ability to assemble the players, especially on defense (Clippers score 75, they have 97.2 last year). Yesterday game was dominated by Moscow, they was close in the 1st quarter only because CSKA's players misses some shot they usually put in. In the rest of the game Messina was in complete control and used the bench even more than Dunleavy. Papaloukas show to Livingston how a 6-7 PG must play and there was no more story...


the clippers played the day before, didnt play very well. sixers arent that good of a team. im sure the heat, mavs, spurs, would win over there/did win over there. its very early on in the season. yes, it's a sign that the world continues to improve, but its a little early to be calling european basketball better then NBA ball. But, bottom line I believe, that in top form, the NBA champion would beat the Euroleague champions.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Sixers vs FCBarcelona*



piri said:


> I think that thend of the ey are the Catalonia flag in one side and the spanish one in the other.


viva catalonia!
sorry, my granmother lives in Badalona


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

leretico said:


> I don't know if it was already discussed on this board, but in Italy we are quite sure that Ettore Messina (italian coach of CSKA Moscow) will be the first european to coach in NBA and that the team will be Toronto, thanks to his closeness to Gherardini. I think that Messina is, unquestionably, a lot better than half of the coaches now in the Nba for his ability to assemble the players, especially on defense (Clippers score 75, they have 97.2 last year).


This is the first I've heard of this news actually... do you have another link on the story? I guess if it's true then Sam's leash is a lot tighter than expected.


----------



## leretico (Jul 8, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> This is the first I've heard of this news actually... do you have another link on the story? I guess if it's true then Sam's leash is a lot tighter than expected.


http://www.draftexpress.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1530
This is an extract from an article of SI's Ian Thomsen. It says that Toronto will not be interested, but Gherardini is able to hide his ideas . The player Toronto buys this summer is clearly the type of player that Messina like, especially Garbajosa who developed a lot under him.


----------



## leretico (Jul 8, 2006)

ColinBeehler said:


> the clippers played the day before, didnt play very well. sixers arent that good of a team. im sure the heat, mavs, spurs, would win over there/did win over there. its very early on in the season. yes, it's a sign that the world continues to improve, but its a little early to be calling european basketball better then NBA ball. But, bottom line I believe, that in top form, the NBA champion would beat the Euroleague champions.


I wanted to say that nba's teams win over european teams exclusively because they are a lot better phisically and athetically. If they can't impose their superiority (in this case because it's early in the season) european teams have a chance because execute better and don't lean only on 1vs1.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

ColinBeehler said:


> the clippers played the day before, didnt play very well. sixers arent that good of a team. im sure the heat, mavs, spurs, would win over there/did win over there. its very early on in the season. yes, it's a sign that the world continues to improve, but its a little early to be calling european basketball better then NBA ball. But, bottom line I believe, that in top form, the NBA champion would beat the Euroleague champions.


i believe that leretico didn't mean european basketball is better than NBA ball period. what he was tryin to say is that since american players are usuallly more athletic and bigger, euro teams have focused on the fundamentals a bit more than NBA teams. imo this appears pretty evident when looking at euro big men. most of the american big men have amazing body strenght and mobility, but for example their FT% is usually very low. euro big men might be a little less athletic but most of them can hit shots up to the 16-18 feet range.
also, i believe leretico was talking about playing as a team an defending. what usually happens in an NBA team is that you have your go-to guy who takes most of the shots, you might have a second option, but they would take most of the teams shots. in europe players are more focused on ball circulation and taking easy shots. thats why ppg averages are much lower than NBA averages.

to leretico: spero di non aver frainteso quello che volevi dire


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It should also be noted that, as Mike D'Antoni said the other day, NBA teams in October don't play the same as NBA teams in February-June. Have exhibition games during our season, rather than theirs, and you'll see some blowouts.


----------

